# Mistakes R US



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, 
I goofed again. I misread the instructions on my Plantex CSM+Boron+Iron and grossly overdosed my aquarium. I dosed straiight powder instead of from a solution. As a result I added just over a teaspoon to my 39 gallon tank - about 30 gallons of water. I did a 50% water change. I'm afraid to do more because I just did a 50% water change yesterday and I don't want to clear out all the bacteria. Am I OK? Should I do more water changes? I have a whole house carbon filter I could cycle the water through also.

Feeling kind of embarrassed,
Bill


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happens to the best of us. I fell prey to a faulty Hagen Phosphate test at the beginning of my plant tank care, and wound up with PO4 levels well above 5.0!

A teaspoon of CSM+B is enough to dose 500+ gallons of water, so I am thinking that you will be doing large regular water changes daily or every other day for a few weeks. I'm going to let one of the smart people on this board confirm that tho, so don't take it as gospel.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I would say u need to flush the tank and start your dosing over. And sense you have done 2-50% water changes i would change 30% daily for the next 3 or 4 days at least


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And don't worry so much about the bacteria. Most, if not all, beneficial bacteria is not in the water column but attached to something in the tank or filter(s).


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I did exactly the same thing when I got mine!! Whoopsie!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*Overdose followup*

Well a couple days have passed since the great overdose and everything seems fine. Greg Watson had told me everything would be fine except for possibly the shrimp. Well so far even the shrimp, 2 cherries and a half dozen ghost, all seem to be doing OK. Thanks for all the support.

Bill


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm curious as to how the plants made out? Any effect?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

stcyrwm said:


> Well a couple days have passed since the great overdose and everything seems fine. Greg Watson had told me everything would be fine except for possibly the shrimp. Well so far even the shrimp, 2 cherries and a half dozen ghost, all seem to be doing OK. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Bill


What is your kh/gh? I think the copper in CSM is more toxic in soft water. I had some occasional shrimp deaths, I think it might be related to my CSM dosing. I have soft water in the shrimp tank.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*Overdose followup*

Laith, The plants are all happy as can be - pearling more than ever.

Shalu, My KH is at 95ppm and my GH the last time I tested was at 251 ppm. Shrimp are still all doing well but who knows, maybe it'll take some time for the copper to affect them.

Bill


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting. According to the Fertilator, you dosed 1.5mg/l of Fe...

Greg Watson says the Fe concentration in his tank is always between 1 and 2 mg/l...


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

Laith said:


> Interesting. According to the Fertilator, you dosed 1.5mg/l of Fe...
> 
> Greg Watson says the Fe concentration in his tank is always between 1 and 2 mg/l...


Yes ... but I dose Iron separately <grin> ... and my concern for his shrimp was based on the copper level... shrimp are allegedly very sensitive to copper.

Greg


----------

